# My new hay feeders



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have had hay feeders that just took up a lot of room and the goats seemed to pill the hay more then eat it. SO I had a idea and here it is.































These are in each goats stall, and I have not hardly had any waste at all. Of course there is some but not bad. It is all made with "trash" wood. Mainly old pallets. That is 4 different ones, and YES I have Christmas lightsin my barn. I plug them in at night.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's cool....great idea..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have hybiscus flower lights on the outside of my shed... I'll have to consider the ambiant lighting on the inside too! It probably really sets the mood...
I'm going to do that too! Nice hay feeders by the way. I built my fence from free wood pallets... they work well for Nigi's being 4' tall and the best part FREE!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

mine are made from gurney pallets, works great, good job  

cool lighting too, I'm putting xmas lights up today so the goat shed must have them now!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great Idea! I'm getting ready to make some in the shelter we've been working on next to the barn, and this would work great


----------

